# Downstreaming Bleach



## LA Painter

I have a new PW with a downstream injector. 

Will running bleach through it damage anything?


----------



## PressurePros

As long as it is a downstreamer, it won't hurt anything. However, most machines come with upstreamers. That will damage seals and require more frequent rebuilds of the pump. If it is the last thing in line before your hose, its a downstreamer. If it is anywhere before the pump..


----------



## LA Painter

Ken, thanks for your reply. 

Is this a downstream injector? (see pic)

I’m a downstream noob. I haven’t bought a PW in 20 years!


----------



## PressurePros

Yes, sir. You are good to go. I am not a fan of the adjustable DS'ers. Their draw rates usually suck.. no pun intended.


----------



## Ultimate

Sparkling newness.


----------



## PressurePros

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Sparkling newness.


Bleach will take care of that quickly ;-)


----------



## mr.fixit

if you are using bleach I would get an acid duty downstreamer when that one goes. the bleach is pretty bad but the acid duty seem to stand up longer


----------



## PressurePros

Yeah oxidizers and acids are rough on rings and seals. For HVLP pumps I spend the extra for Viton. Downstreamers I have pretty good luck with them lasting. By the time the chem reaches the first coupler it is fairly diluted. As soon as you swap to a higher pressure nozzle it stops the venturi and clean water flows through your line. Clean the DS'er when you are done and you'll get 20+ jobs from them. The ones I get http://www.pressuretek.com/adamsinjector.html are $15 so I stock up on them and have them for all season.


----------



## Rbriggs82

My power washer is 2.3 gpm with a downstreamer. Is that enough to effectively downstream? I've always bleached with a garden strayer and power washed before painting. Now I'm looking to expand the power washing end of the business and that method takes too long.


----------



## PressurePros

Not trying to circumvent your question but if you are thinking of expanding invest in at least a 4 gpm. Your machine will still work though. Get a 2-3 gpm DS'er.


----------



## Dave Mac

Rbriggs82 said:


> My power washer is 2.3 gpm with a downstreamer. Is that enough to effectively downstream? I've always bleached with a garden strayer and power washed before painting. Now I'm looking to expand the power washing end of the business and that method takes too long.


yea I used to do that way it sucks, your gonna love downstreaming


----------



## Rbriggs82

PressurePros said:


> Not trying to circumvent your question but if you are thinking of expanding invest in at least a 4 gpm. Your machine will still work though. Get a 2-3 gpm DS'er.


Any advise you give I hold in high regard. What would you recommend to mix with bleach to reduce window streaking? I've seen people writing about simple cherry but I've never tried it.


----------



## PressurePros

Dish liquid works pretty well, too. A lot of guys use that. I prefer a good house wash mix but car wash or dish liquid works in a jam.


----------



## LA Painter

Ken - Is there a quick change device you recommend for switching between detergent & rinse tips?


----------



## Dave Mac

http://www.pressuretek.com/jr4waynoho.html

this is what we use


----------



## PressurePros

best tool ever invented.


----------



## Damon T

Just ordered mine today along with the high draw injector from Pressuretek. You are right, Bob is the man! Answered several email questions right away, on a Saturday! My other injector is dead and pump up sprayers are a big pita!


----------



## 6126

PressurePros said:


> Dish liquid works pretty well, too. A lot of guys use that. I prefer a good house wash mix but car wash or dish liquid works in a jam.


 I usually throw dish soap in


----------



## clevegoddard

Injecting bleach into a pressure washer saves a lot of time compare to using a wiping bleach or handheld sprayer onto a surface. Downstream means that the chemical injector is fixed, and so used, after the pressure washer water pump.


----------

